# Sunshine Village Patrollers fired for busting owner's son



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

I hope these guys get every penny they are suing for.

Sunshine Village senior staffers file wrongful dismissal lawsuit - ESPN



> A routine ski patrol sweep on December 17 at Sunshine Village ski area in Banff, Alberta, has resulted in a nearly half-million dollar wrongful dismissal lawsuit and has grown into a controversy that's received international attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

I just wrote them a letter telling them how I feel about the incident, anybody else who is disgusted should do the same.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Almost 700 posts about this on Teton Gravity Research Forums.
Sounds like family that owns ski area is a bunch of slimebags with zero PR experience.


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

the mom & pop ski area that cares about their employees is long gone. They only care about you when you make the $$$$$$$$$ for them, definitely don't rub in the wrong direction.


----------

